# 2003 Ducato 16" wheel



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

After suffering a blow out on the M11 on Monday on the way home from Spain the rim is slightly mis shapen I could hammer it I suppose but would feel happier with a straight rim, does anyone have a rim to sell me please pre X250 16" steel , many thanks


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Is it 118 or 130 pcd or bolt circle


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

I,m sorry at this stage I don't know I will measure it tomorrow I didn't realise there was more than one size thanks


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Just smack the rim with a BIG (ball pein) hammer, they are made from very thick and durable steel so you are not going to damage it!!

I have done it many times on all sorts of vehicles over the years I have been driving. I have a pal who has a wheel and Michelin CP tyre that's about 14 months old and never been on the vehicle if you are interested. He has bought a MH that has a spare, hence he is selling his old spare!

It's located in Weymouth


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> Just smack the rim with a BIG (ball pein) hammer, they are made from very thick and durable steel so you are not going to damage it!!
> 
> Hi, I,m not worried about damaging it I,m worried that I wont get it true and will end up with loads of balance weights on it, I don't fancy putting a new £100 plus tyre on a less than perfect rim, thanks for your offer but I only want a rim and suspect the postage from Weymouth to Lincs will be considerable.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I have an early 16" with 130 pcd with steel valve 68 offset 
I'll be at Peterborough and Chester food festival and Rutland CC in between 
I want £40


----------

